# The most UNIQUE 2" Square you will ever own...



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

They are only $5.95 at this link Spiro-Square-Ruler
Way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to coooooool…...........


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Uhhh, what do ya do with it? Kinda looks like the kid's SpiroGraph.
Bill


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*what do ya do with it?*

ya sell it on the internet for 10x what it cost, and make money :^)


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

Ha ha… LOL Only Scroll Sawers use 2" squares.. That's who it's for.. I think it's way cool.


----------

